# The Zoysia Bible



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Spoiler alert! This is NOT the zoysia bible... yet.
This is the thread where we will compile all the info to write the zoysia bible. I have been talking to some people and have heard that 
@Greendoc @jayhawk @Spammage and @TulsaFan are a few of the people who know about zoysia on TLF. Please tag more people that know about zoysia so we can get as much info as possible. 
We can proceed as the primary contributors see best. I can make a google doc so everybody can edit. You can all just post to the thread and add to what the person before you wrote, or something completely different. Let me know what you think!

And start giving those Zoysia tips, please!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

:clapping:

@jonthepain seems to have a lot of pro experience. I checked out your website Jon, pretty cool organic fescue schedule.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

We've been wanting a Zoysia Bible for a while. Let's get this done! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

+1 I really like this idea!!!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Thanks Brian. The 2018 fescue schedule was quite different from the posted 2017 schedule. I didn't bother updating it because I have retired from lawn care.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Here's an indispensable zoysiagrass resource from NC State

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/zoysiagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Here's an indispensable zoysiagrass resource from NC State
> 
> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/zoysiagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar


Well... that kind of looks like a zoysia bible to me haha. Is our work done? What would you pros edit from this NC state calendar?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> Well... that kind of looks like a zoysia bible to me haha. Is our work done? What would you pros edit from this NC state calendar?


I would start with the first paragraph...

_*Mowing
Mow the lawn when it first turns green in the spring using a reel mower set at 1⁄2 inch or a rotary mower set as low as possible without scalping the lawn. Mow the grass before it grows taller than 11⁄2 to 21⁄2 inches. Leave nutrient-rich grass clippings on the lawn unless they are unsightly or in clumps."*_

I thought we were supposed to scalp to almost dirt. Remove all clippings with rotary mower or lawn vacuum and look like Pigpen off of Peanuts when finished??? Then, our trashmen hate us because of all the bags of clippings??? (By the way, I tip my trashmen every Christmas and it pays off bigtime throughout the year! :thumbup:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I'd scalp bermuda to almost soil but not zoysia


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Excess nitrogen can lead to bright, unappealing, highlighter green color throughout the turf.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

This is a great idea - I've tossed around the idea of going Zoysia grass, possibly early spring 2020. Get one more year of experience on my belt in 2019, then might pull the trigger and resod the entire yard.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Tip: Avoid weed control during spring green-up. Zoyziagrass is extremely sensitive when coming out of dormancy.

don't ask me how i know this


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> I'd scalp bermuda to almost soil but not zoysia


I scalp my zoysia as low as possible every Spring when the long range forecast shows no chance of frost. I collected something like 43 40 gallon trash bags full last year. This is with japonica cultivars, I'm not sure if you should scalp matrellas that hard though.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Emerald, which is a matrella/tenufolia hybrid handles being taken down to dirt. The newer matrella hybrids are sensitive to scalping. Especially Zeon.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Maybe this will help...

Let's pretend I'm a total #zoysianoob (trademark pending) and hypothetically, my parents have a zoysia lawn by the lake that I want to get looking really good during the 2019 season to earn my father's affection... hypothetically.

What should I do in the spring?
Scalp? Aerate? Scarify? Dethatch? Gly the whole thing?

How bout the summer? 
How much water will it need? What nutrient ratio is good? Do you have a favorite fertilizer? What HOC is best?

Fall? 
Leave it taller? Keep it short?

Disclaimers
*yes, I selfishly want to put together a zoysia bible for my own gain. But, in talking to other people on TLF, I know I'm not the only person that wants this. So stop point that finger dewayne!
*My father loves me and we have a great relationship.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> Let's pretend I'm a total #zoysianoob (trademark pending) and hypothetically, my parents have a zoysia lawn by the lake that I want to get looking really good during the 2019 season to earn my father's affection... hypothetically.


What type of zoysia?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Let's pretend I'm a total #zoysianoob (trademark pending) and hypothetically, my parents have a zoysia lawn by the lake that I want to get looking really good during the 2019 season to earn my father's affection... hypothetically.
> ...


Let's say I'm such a #zoysianoob that I don't know...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > OD on Grass said:
> ...


Are the blades 5+ mm wide, or thin like hybrid bermuda?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Are the blades 5+ mm wide, or thin like hybrid bermuda?
[/quote]

5+mm wide.

But in the interest of creating an all in one zoysia resource, are there recommendations that encompass all zoysia types? I suppose the zoysia bible would have to be pretty general, kind of like the cool season grass guide. It could have caveats for certain types of zoysia if you care to specify.


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good idea, but remember there are a lot of variables that come in to play with zoysia dependiing on cultivar. There is a good bit of variance between the species of Zoysia Japonica, Zoysia Matrella, and Zoysia Tenufoila as far as management is concerned.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Hambone79 said:


> Good idea, but remember there are a lot of variables that come in to play with zoysia dependiing on cultivar. There is a good bit of variance between the species of Zoysia Japonica, Zoysia Matrella, and Zoysia Tenufoila as far as management is concerned.


Ok that kind of seals the deal. I was thinking about making this a bullet/outline style summary and with 3 different types of zoysia I think that will be best. I'll type up an outline when I get some time. Are there other more commonly used names for those zoysia types?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Emerald, which is a matrella/tenufolia hybrid handles being taken down to dirt. The newer matrella hybrids are sensitive to scalping. Especially Zeon.


I defer to Greendoc


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm curious if you should scalp Palisades on first green up?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Well,
@TulsaFan just sent me another awesome resource from the good ole University of Arkansas. Woo Pig Sooie! And it seems pretty pointless to write a zoysia bible after seeing this and the NC state one. https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-6122.pdf

Continue to use this thread to talk about the nuances between different types but most of the info is already here. Thanks for the help everyone! Excited to work on some zoysia this coming summer!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I still think it would be great for someone to consolidate all the info into one easy to follow document and post it here


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I still think it would be great for someone to consolidate all the info into one easy to follow document and post it here


@Mightyquinn...Perhaps, OD on Grass is waiting on Texasweed to write it for him!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it would be great for someone to consolidate all the info into one easy to follow document and post it here
> ...


Haha. Well I can still write it but what would make it more consolidated or easy to follow? Broken down by cultivar?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it would be great for someone to consolidate all the info into one easy to follow document and post it here
> ...


All he would have to do is copy and paste then and claim it was all his :lol:



OD on Grass said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it would be great for someone to consolidate all the info into one easy to follow document and post it here
> ...


I wouldn't say it would need to be broken down by cultivar but just be sure to annotate the differences in care if it applies, I can't see there being too many instances of varying care in Zoysia. You can always use the Bermuda Bible as a template if you wish. Do a rough draft and send it to a few of the Zoysia experts we have here to look it over and make changes.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wouldn't say it would need to be broken down by cultivar but just be sure to annotate the differences in care if it applies, I can't see there being too many instances of varying care in Zoysia. You can always use the Bermuda Bible as a template if you wish. Do a rough draft and send it to a few of the Zoysia experts we have here to look it over and make changes.


Will do!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

I have put together a google doc to start working on the Zoysia Bible! A few of you have already expressed interest in contributing (THANK YOU!) so I will PM you the link. I don't want to send the link out to people that do not want to contribute so let me know if you want it. Once you have it, feel free to share with somebody else who is interested. Thanks everyone!
@Greendoc @jayhawk @Spammage @jonthepain - let me know if you guys care to have the link.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> I have put together a google doc to start working on the Zoysia Bible! A few of you have already expressed interest in contributing (THANK YOU!) so I will PM you the link. I don't want to send the link out to people that do not want to contribute so let me know if you want it. Once you have it, feel free to share with somebody else who is interested. Thanks everyone!


I'd like a copy of the link, thanks


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I will take a copy as well. thanks


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey everyone,
I had some more time to look over the Zoysia Bibler google doc and I have reached the point where I can no longer add any valuable info. What I need from you guys:
1. go look at the doc and add the tips and tricks you know (preferably in a different color so we know what has been added and by who). link:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BdmZRlzcsQ5pA4sdEC_oPlXZudbjLB7qznYeHdh6gV8/edit?usp=sharing

2. comment your best tips, tricks, favorite products etc for zoysia here in this thread.
3. Direct me to other sources of great info that you think should be included.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Emerald zoysia here. Not the best on lawn forum but also no irrigation and big slope in front yard.

Scalp aggressively in spring.

HOC as short as cultivar, irrigation situation, mower and time combination allow. 3/4 inch is sweet spot for me cutting twice a week. Can get away with once a week during full pgr suppression but doesnt look as clean.

Spoon feed slow release N @ .25-.4 max per app. Less total N is more. I target 2 lb / year.

PGR is a must do but best impact for me was drought and shade tolerance.

Azoxy / Prop fungicide program at preventative rates when conditions are favorable spring and fall.

Keep reel razor sharp. It makes a huge difference.

When in doubt, search posts by Greendoc and Spammage.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

@trc 
Thanks so much!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Emerald, which is a matrella/tenufolia hybrid handles being taken down to dirt. The newer matrella hybrids are sensitive to scalping. Especially Zeon.
> ...


According to SuperSod ZEON should scalped to remove thatch.

"Thatch Removal: Periodically it may be necessary to remove accumulated thatch. This is best accomplished just before turf turns green (which is approximately late winter in the coastal plain and spring further north). Scalp with a lawn mower or de-thatch with a commercial machine and remove debris."

https://www.supersod.com/diy/zeon-zoysia-lawn-maintenance


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I think there is a difference here regarding scalping Zeon, in other words, scalp and scalp to dirt are completely different. Zeon is known to have stolons and rhizomes, I don't think removing stolons is the guidance. BUT I could be very wrong, so I'm doing some forced testing.

I inadvertently scalped a couple of spots during my last mow that I'm keeping an eye on for recovery. In the top picture, the scalp was at an angle so I should have a good comparison, the second went all the way to dirt. I am going to check the growing points at green-up to find out what grows in the best.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

TonyC said:


> I think there is a difference here regarding scalping Zeon, in other words, scalp and scalp to dirt are completely different. Zeon is known to have stolons and rhizomes, I don't think removing stolons is the guidance. BUT I could be very wrong, so I'm doing some forced testing.
> 
> I inadvertently scalped a couple of spots during my last mow that I'm keeping an eye on for recovery. In the top picture, the scalp was at an angle so I should have a good comparison, the second went all the way to dirt. I am going to check the growing points at green-up to find out what grows in the best.


I get you - ultimately, you still want to "scalp" in the spring - and by that, at least cutting at a height lower than what you plan to maintain. Cutting to pure dirt to remove thatch though, might not have good results.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

raymond said:


> I get you - ultimately, you still want to "scalp" in the spring - and by that, at least cutting at a height lower than what you plan to maintain. Cutting to pure dirt to remove thatch though, might not have good results.


This is exactly what I'm thinking. I am planning to go tight, but not to dirt like you might with a Bermuda. From what I see and have read, the Crown of the Zoysia grass is where growth comes from.

In this picture, there is a definite line where growth is occurring and where it's not. To the right of the stick many of the shoots are growing, but to the left of the stick where most of the crowns have been cut off, there is virtually no green growth. I expect the left side to take much longer to recover.



*Zoomed In*


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Managed to come across this thread while searching for info on Zoysia and fungus issues after reading a post by @Greendoc on Emerald Zoysia. Based on research before joining this site we'd pretty much narrowed our choice down to El Toro. Granted there's no perfect grass but we'd ideally like to choose a Zoysia that is the most resistant to fungus issues and the like. Nematodes will invariably still pose a threat as will grubs etc. due to our location.

We'd started research at the local Univ of FL Extension Office and FWIW, they'd recommend El Toro over Emerald for our area but not by an overwhelming margin. Then again I question the validity of some of their info based on reading posts by @Greendoc and @Spammage . If anyone can chime in, much appreciated this forum is a tremendous resource and keeping this thread with updated resources and info is great :thumbup:


----------



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JerseyMarine (May 14, 2020)

Can someone post the names of safe pre-emergent and post emergent crab grass and annual weed control products? I am in NJ and planted Meyer Zoysia plugs this past May. The only thing I have done this year was fertilize once with milorganite and a few times with straight nitrogen. Next year (spring) I want to get on a schedule for controlling crab grass and annual weeds as my zoysia is trying to take over my lawn. Thank you in advance for the help. If anyone has an "easy" maintenance schedule for people in the north with Meyer Zoysia that would be great!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

JerseyMarine said:


> Can someone post the names of safe pre-emergent and post emergent crab grass and annual weed control products? I am in NJ and planted Meyer Zoysia plugs this past May. The only thing I have done this year was fertilize once with milorganite and a few times with straight nitrogen. Next year (spring) I want to get on a schedule for controlling crab grass and annual weeds as my zoysia is trying to take over my lawn. Thank you in advance for the help. If anyone has an "easy" maintenance schedule for people in the north with Meyer Zoysia that would be great!


I don't plug but I question the use a root prunning pre-em (e.g.. barricade). They don't discriminate on roots. Ronstar would be the choice... is probably illegal in Bernie country Crab-look for quinclorac based products.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I sodded about half my lawn in june and the other half last week. when would yall say it would be safe to do any pre or post emergents?


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Got a few spots where the blades are yellowing? Been alternating Scott's Disease X and Headway G for fungicide control so hopeful not fungal related. Any ideas?


----------



## sk7786 (Aug 29, 2019)

im noticing some brown spots in my yard as well...def not due to lack of water. I about to put down my september app of exteriss stressgard. wondering if i need more fungicide as well?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

On my end with Empire Zoysia in FL,I can say the battle with fungus over the past month or so has been nearly continuous! I have resorted to using three fungicide groups.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

PGunn said:


> Got a few spots where the blades are yellowing? Been alternating Scott's Disease X and Headway G for fungicide control so hopeful not fungal related. Any ideas?


Any thoughts? Doesn't seem to be fungus related


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

PGunn said:


> PGunn said:
> 
> 
> > Got a few spots where the blades are yellowing? Been alternating Scott's Disease X and Headway G for fungicide control so hopeful not fungal related. Any ideas?
> ...


I can't tell if there are any lesions on the shoots or not given the distance the picture was taken. If this is still occuring or at least still visible, try to get some good close up pictures of the areas and the grass at the border between green and brown.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> PGunn said:
> 
> 
> > PGunn said:
> ...


I just took another look at the photo. Could those be foot prints? Any chance something go tracked across the yard?


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Spammage said:


> PGunn said:
> 
> 
> > PGunn said:
> ...


My first thought was dollar spot as that is typically what the blades start looking like, which is possible due to how wet it has been but I keep Headway G and Scotts alternating every 4 weeks (not to say it cant still happen but I just thought it would be hard to be a fungus) I have not sprayed anything and no one has been around that would have "tracked" something across the yard either. No clue....


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

PGunn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > PGunn said:
> ...


That's kind of why I was wondering if it's gotten worse or better. Azoxystrobin isn't that effective on Dollar Spot.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Maybe I'll go back to Headway G: Any issue applying that on top of recently (5day old) Scott's Disease X? 
Here's another pic..


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

PGunn said:


> Maybe I'll go back to Headway G: Any issue applying that on top of recently (5day old) Scott's Disease X?
> Here's another pic..


That is essentially a double dose of azoxystrobin, which I've never done. I would recommend getting some liquid fungicide for the future because you get better coverage than granules.

You can order some chlorothalonil (not labeled for residential use) which is really effective against Dollar Spot. A gallon runs about $60-65.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I get small dead looking spots in my zoysia also. It seems to go away on it's own after about one week. I've racked my brain on what it could be...maybe urine from an animal, insect damage, disease. Not quite sure.


----------

